# Strange Language, English!



## Mike (Feb 1, 2022)

I don't know if you have discussed this here, but I came
across this last week, is one of these words pronounced
wrongly, if not how did they get them when they are mainly
spelled the same?

Should.

Shoulder.

Mike.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 1, 2022)

English has lots of peculiarities. Why isn't phonetically spelled the way it sounds? Maybe it shoulder been spelled differently?
​


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Lavinia (Feb 1, 2022)

Yes, English is a difficult language but consider all the jokes, puns and crosswords it produces!


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 1, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Yes, English is a difficult language but consider all the jokes, puns and crosswords it produces!




Hear, Hear !!


----------



## old medic (Feb 1, 2022)

GALLAGHER - PROP COMIC - YouTube


----------



## timoc (Feb 1, 2022)

*Then,* the language become even more interesting with all the many dialects and accents, y'noaworrameen?


----------



## timoc (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Feb 1, 2022)

timoc said:


> *Then,* the language become even more interesting with all the many dialects and accents, y'noaworrameen?


----------



## RFW (Feb 1, 2022)

I studied Thai for ten years and it made me appreciate English and its "simplicity" compared to other languages even more.


----------



## Mike (Feb 1, 2022)

Why can you get/be nonplussed, when there is no plussed?

Mike.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 1, 2022)

Mike said:


> Why can you get/be nonplussed, when there is no plussed?
> 
> Mike.


No surprise these guys came up with a definition:  https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=plussed


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 1, 2022)

*Ghoti*

gh, pronounced as in enough 
o, pronounced as in how some dialects say women "wɪmɪn"
ti, pronounced as in nation or motion 

Same as *fish

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghoti*


----------



## Mike (Feb 1, 2022)

I, too, had a look Janice, for an antonym to nonplussed
and the reply is that nonplussed is the antonym.

There is no word, plussed as far as is known.

Mike.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 1, 2022)

Mike said:


> I, too, had a look Janice, for an antonym to nonplussed
> and the reply is that nonplussed is the antonym.
> 
> There is no word, plussed as far as is known.
> ...


The folks at Urban Dictionary do tend to come up with their own words, and their own definitions.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2022)

old medic said:


> GALLAGHER - PROP COMIC - YouTube


He was funny!

 "drive on the parkway/ park on the driveway"
"goes by truck=shipment/ goes by ship=cargo"


----------



## Nathan (Feb 1, 2022)

You know what's really wild...Mandarin Chinese!   I am having a "learning curve" challenge....


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2022)

Nathan said:


> You know what's really wild...Mandarin Chinese!   I am having a "learning curve" challenge....


My o/h, who is Scottish-Canadian, is learning Mandarin. It's funny to hear him at the end of his Zoom classes (he's an ESL instructor) as he reciprocates their Mandarin goodbye's.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 1, 2022)

Pinky said:


> My o/h, who is Scottish-Canadian, is learning Mandarin. It's funny to hear him at the end of his Zoom classes (he's an ESL instructor) as he reciprocates their Mandarin goodbye's.


I wish that I had a "live" person to talk to, in Chinese. Seeing how a person's face and lips interplay with pronunciation is a valuable part of learning a language, at least for me.   I used to attend Qigong and Kungfu classes at the Shaolin Temple Kungfu Center, there were plenty of people there I could interact with that spoke Chinese. But, I no longer attend, the 80 mile round trip just got to be too much.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 1, 2022)

I wish someone could translate localisms into normal English.. or the other way around.
I have more of a language barrier here than I ever had with non-English speakers.
As one nutty example:  recently, a grocery store manager could not understand what I meant when I said I was looking for roast beef at his store.    Is there some other word for it?!?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I wish that I had a "live" person to talk to, in Chinese. Seeing how a person's face and lips interplay with pronunciation is a valuable part of learning a language, at least for me.   I used to attend Qigong and Kungfu classes at the Shaolin Temple Kungfu Center, there were plenty of people there I could interact with that spoke Chinese. But, I no longer attend, the 80 mile round trip just got to be too much.


That is a long way to drive - it must have been enjoyable and interesting. You may be able to find basic Mandarin classes on YouTube.


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 1, 2022)

You think English is difficult..try French…the verbs alone are a mouthful..


----------



## Mike (Feb 1, 2022)

You need to look at Spanish verbs, they are different for each person
or groups of people, depending on if they are family or strangers, I
have a book of 501 Spanish verbs and each one is broken down, lots
of people just learn the main name of one and use it for all, variations!

Mike.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 1, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I wish that I had a "live" person to talk to, in Chinese...........there were plenty of people there I could interact with that spoke Chinese.


Cantonese or Mandarin or ??


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 1, 2022)

Too bad nobody wants to learn French..I would love the practice


----------



## Nathan (Feb 1, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Cantonese or Mandarin or ??


Mandarin, just to be in-sync with Taiwain, most of PRC and other venues in Southeast Asia.


----------



## Jace (May 5, 2022)

And...which letter is silent in the word "scent"...the "S" or the "C"?


----------



## Alligatorob (May 5, 2022)

Snow74 said:


> Too bad nobody wants to learn French..


I do, just not enough to actually do it, LOL.  

At this stage in life I guess I will have to be happy practicing my English...


----------

